# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Обучение >  Не поступили в ВУЗ, что делать?

## 2003313

Всем привет.
Этот рассказ адресован абитуриентам, всем тем, кто собирается поступать в высшие учебные заведения Белоруссии. Я хочу поделиться своим опытом и рассказать вам, как быть, если вы не поступили в выбранный вами ВУЗ. Для начала расскажу о том, как я сам поступал в высшее учебное заведение Минска в прошлом году. 
Я хотел стать экономистом. Записался на различные курсы, ходил на дополнительные занятия, готовился по различным пособиям по подготовке к ЦТ и др.  В общем, каждый день у меня был расписан чуть ли не по секундам.
И вот настал тот день, когда ЦТ было позади и пришло время подавать документы в ВУЗ. Я хотел поступить в БГЭУ. На платную основу.  
Я подал документы и стал ждать результатов. 
Когда списки зачисленных были вывешены, себя я там не увидел. Возник вопрос, что же делать? Все ВУЗы Минска останавливают прием документов одновременно, причем, не только государственные, но и частные! Если вы не поступили на платное отделение, на заочное вы поступить тоже не можете, потому что прием документов на заочное отделение прекращается одновременно с платным. Двери в Минские
ВУЗы закрыты. Остается выбор между поступлением в колледж и подготовительными курсами для поступления в университет в следующем году. Если вы, все таки, хотите получить именно высшее образование, то вам вряд ли захочется терять еще один год в колледже или на подготовительных курсах. Опять начинать учить, тратить деньги и время на репетиторов, на курсы и прочее, чтобы опять попытаться поступить в наши ВУЗы.
Но ко мне пришла другая идея: почему, собственно, ВУЗы Белоруссии? В какой стране тоже говорят на русском? Нет языкового барьера? Не нужна виза для приезда? Ответ: Россия! Но как в России обстоят дела с подачей документов? Ведь я  до этого даже не думал о поступлении в российский ВУЗ. Пришлось оперативно искать информацию.
Я выяснил, что в России существует несколько этапов подачи документов, так называемые первая волна, вторая волна, третья! Т. е. в некоторых ВУЗах России набор продолжается,  в то время как в белорусских ВУЗах он уже закончился. К тому же, для иностранных граждан, в том числе и для белорусов, не обязательно сдавать ЕГЭ. Некоторые вузы проводят свои экзамены для иностранцев.
Затем возник другой вопрос: в каком городе России поступать в ВУЗ? Я исходил из следующего: Москва- дорогой город. Проживание, оплата института, еда обойдутся в кругленькую сумму. То же самое можно сказать и про Санкт-Петербург и остальные крупные города.
Но есть ли недорогой город, в то же время не маленький, в котором стоимость проживания будет невысокой, и к тому же он будет располагаться близко к Белоруссии? Ответ: есть, и это город Смоленск! Это самый большой город, который находится ближе всего к Белоруссии, он  находится примерно в 127 км от Орши. Итак, город выбрали, какой же выбрать институт?  Я поступал на экономиста, поэтому могу посоветовать только экономический ВУЗ. Просматривая все экономические ВУЗы Смоленска, я остановился на одном, это Смоленский Институт Экономики филиал Санкт-Петербургской академии управления и экономики. Объясню почему я остановился именно на нём. Во-первых, какое красивое название у этого вуза)))). Во-вторых, стоимость обучения ниже примерно в 2 раза по сравнению с Минскими ВУЗами. 
В-третьих, это филиал Санкт-Петербургской академии управления и экономики, этот филиал выдает дипломы Санкт-Петербурга. На дипломе не указано, что это смоленский институт, это полностью Питерский диплом, точно такой же какой бы вы получили, если бы учились в Питере. В-четвертых, этот ВУЗ оказывает содействие приезжим с поиском квартиры. Если вы приедете, у них всегда найдется квартира или комната в которой вы можете жить. Вам не надо будет бегать по городу и искать себе квартиру. 
В-пятых, набор абитуриентов у него длится дольше по сравнению с Белорусскими университетами. В-шестых, даже если вы проучитесь год и вам не понравится, вы можете перевестись в ВУЗы Минска без вступительных испытаний!!!!! Я звонил и сам это узнавал. Конечно, лучше, чтобы у вас были хорошие оценки в течение года, тогда у вас больше шансов без затруднений перевестись в Минский ВУЗ.
Когда я начал учиться я смог увидеть дополнительные плюсы этого ВУЗа. Я понял, что тут хорошие преподаватели, которые хорошо знают свой предмет и которые его любят (по крайней мере, те кто преподают на первом курсе). Продуманное расписание, специально построенное таким образом, чтобы студент меньше уставал. Иногда на парах проходят видео лекции с преподавателями питерского университета. Интересная внеучебная жизнь, проводятся различные концерты, конференции, научные недели и многое другое. Много времени даётся на подготовку к экзаменам. В России «большие» праздники и это еще один плюс. Например: новогодние праздники длятся примерно 10 дней, экзамены в эти дни не ставят.
Единственный минус это наверно то, что ВУЗ находится не в центре города. Но до него можно спокойно добраться любым транспортом, в том числе и маршрутками, которые кучей ходят по городу и стоимость проезда, в которых, составляет примерно 10руб это около 1000руб. на наши.
Поэтому, если вы не поступили в ВУЗ у себя на родине или просто хотите, скажем так, поучиться за границей, можете приехать в Россию, получить новый опыт завести новых друзей.
Чуть не забыл, в смоленском институте экономики вам надо будет сдавать математику, русский, обществоведение. Поверьте не стоит бояться экзаменов, у них экзамены легче чем наше ЦТ. Если вы не учили обществоведение не стоит волноваться. Обществоведение лично я вообще никогда не учил, поэтому на вопросы отвечал просто логически. 
Сайт института, про который я рассказываю_ [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
В 2011 году институт боится, что будет недобор студентов на определённые специальности. 

Если кому то помог мой рассказ и вы решили поступать в этот ВУЗ, то у меня к вам маленькая просьба: напишите пожалуйста своё имя, фамилию и пошлите мне на электронную почту [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Эта информация разглашаться не будет. Она мне нужна просто для того чтобы институт знал что я скажем так причастен к вашему поступлению.  За это я получу бонусы от института. Поэтому буду вам очень благодарен если вы откликнитесь на мою просьбу. 
Удачи вам с поступлением!!!

----------


## Sanych

Враги с вражьими никами

----------

